# I can't take feeling like this much longer



## lisamaree (Nov 2, 2014)

Tonight I tell my H he smells so good. Then we're watching tv, kids are fast asleep, house is cleaned and I say to H that I'm feeling really naughty. He just sighs and rolls his eyes!! I told him he's probably the only man on earth with that response. It's just upsetting. I had to come here to rant about it with others who might understand. Sec picked up for about 3 weeks a few mos ago, but now it's back to the usual 1 x a week if I'm lucky, very to the point. Last night I told H I would like more foreplay, he just said he doesn't like foreplay. What kind of man doesn't like foreplay, especially if he's a receiver part of the time? Ugh.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lisamaree said:


> Tonight I tell my H he smells so good. Then we're watching tv, kids are fast asleep, house is cleaned and I say to H that I'm feeling really naughty. He just sighs and rolls his eyes!! I told him he's probably the only man on earth with that response. It's just upsetting. I had to come here to rant about it with others who might understand. Sec picked up for about 3 weeks a few mos ago, but now it's back to the usual 1 x a week if I'm lucky, very to the point. Last night I told H I would like more foreplay, he just said he doesn't like foreplay. What kind of man doesn't like foreplay, especially if he's a receiver part of the time? Ugh.


Why are you continuing to put yourself through this?

Why continue to pursue him if this is how he reacts to you?

Get the book "Divorce Busting", when you read it pay special attention to the chapter about introducing unilateral changes into your marriage and the 180 (not the 180 linked to below).

Most men who withhold sex like your husband is are doing it was a passive aggressive way to express their anger and resentment. His antics do sound like he's angry & resentful.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Resentment does kill libido, even in men. Is there something that he might be resentful about?


----------



## jacko jack (Feb 19, 2015)

Dear lisamaree
The Grass is always greener, no sex for me know since the wedding night, eight years ago. This will hopefully make you feel better, took dear W to the most romantic hotel in Europe for a number of nights, spent an hour on foreplay for her, she fell asleep drunk. Hopefully this will cheer you up.

Kind Regards


jacko Jack


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

What kind of man doesn't like foreplay? Interesting question, I'm wondering how old you two are? Have you explained what and bow long you need exactly? It can take us men a long time to figure this out on our own when we are younger. We do not really have this need for the leadup. Don't get me wrong, his "I don't like foreplay" response is pretty ignorant and butt headed but he may be teachable.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would think that men enjoy foreplay as much as women do. It's a great time to really increase the sexual tension.

When you talk about foreplay, do you mean only him doing things for you? Or do you also do things for him?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I would think that men enjoy foreplay as much as women do. It's a great time to really increase the sexual tension.
> 
> When you talk about foreplay, do you mean only him doing things for you? Or do you also do things for him?


My wife and I mutually enjoy it so much we call it fiveplay!

ETA: There is nothing so satisfying as watching her wiggle out of control. lol


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I would think that men enjoy foreplay as much as women do. It's a great time to really increase the sexual tension.?


Eventually, some sooner than others. Ask an average 20 something male what makes a good lover. Likely answer has more to do with his penis than other things.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

lisamaree said:


> ....I say to H that I'm feeling really naughty. He just sighs and rolls his eyes!! I told him he's probably the only man on earth with that response. It's just upsetting.
> 
> ...Sec(x) picked up for about 3 weeks a few mos ago, but now it's back to the usual 1 x a week if I'm lucky, very to the point.
> 
> ..Last night I told H I would like more foreplay, he just said he doesn't like foreplay. What kind of man doesn't like foreplay, especially if he's a receiver part of the time? Ugh.


A few thoughts.

Do you know why sex picked up 3 weeks ago? Have you talked to him about that? 

Sleep deprevation is all over the population. That and stress are things that can kill anyone's (man or woman's) desire for foreplay. At a certain point, sleep becomes more important than sex, just from a survival perspective. This may not be your case, but if it is, you might want to HELP your H get more sleep so he can be more rested and ready for you.

Asking for more foreplay is not very specific and you H may have answered based on "his" assumption of what he thought you meant. Next time start the conversation with him by asking him what are the things that you do sexually, that he really likes? Then see about incoprorating them into things that you want him to do. 

If he loves BJ's, and you want more oral, then ask for 69. If he loves lap dances and you love having him run his fingers through your hair or massaging your shoulders and then breasts, create a dance routing and teach it to him. If he loves you wearing lingere to bed and you love having him kiss you in certain places, get some lingerie and flavored body gel/paint to apply to the places you want kissed, then surpise him with your new outfit one night and guide his mouth to those special spots you have prepared for him.

Good luck.


----------

